# Mosquito repellent for children



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We're off to Turkey for our hols soon & I've realised that we need to source a safe repellent for N. We usually buy the local repellent (Sinkov or similar) as it works best but I'm not sure it's safe for N (I think it may contain deet)

Do you know of a good one to use or if deet is safe on children?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PW,

Very jealous of the holiday  Wish I was heading off soon (we're not away until July)

You should be fine with the local repellant if that's what you usually do. DEET is fine to use as a repellant in children (so long as they are over 2 months old) It is the best thing to use when it comes to long term protection against bites 

Have a fab holiday 
Maz x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Mavz, where are you off to?

I have ordered some Avon stuff which contains citronella & will try that on DH before we go as he is nectar to midges. If it works we will try to use that during the day & only the deet stuff at night (although we do a room spray before we go out & kill off anything lurking in there). I had a v v bad experience with bites my 1st time in Turkey so trust the local stuff to work best!


----------

